# Log - first injectable cycle, Test enanthate+Turinabol



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

ok so after a long wait due to having a knee operation (cartilage removal) i am now about to start my cycle, first jab and tab will be saturday, the cycle will be as follows:

1-14 - Test E 500mg PW

1-17 - astrazeneca adex 0.5mg e3d

1-4 - Tbol 80mg PD

13-17 - Tbol 80mg PD

3-17 - HCG 500-1000iu PW

PCT

17-21 - ROHM PCT caps 2 PD

*Brands i am using are:*

Cidoteston test e, enhancement labs test e

astrazeneca arimidex

enhancement labs Tbol

Organon HCG

ROHM PCT

*A rough idea of what my diet will be (probably will get changed around):*

07:30 - 100gs oats, 50g Whey+peanut butter

10:00 - 250g chicken, 2 wraps

12:00 - 250g chicken, 200g rice(cooked weight)

14:30 - 50g whey+peanut butter

16:00 - 100g oats, 50g whey

18:30 - 200g steak, 200g potatoes+veg

21:00 - 50g whey+peanut butter

*Training routine:*

Monday - Chest, Triceps

Tuesday - Back, biceps

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Legs

Friday - Shoulders

Saturday - Arms

Sunday - Rest

Ill try and keep this log up to date, more for myself than anything, and also a bit of advice along the way if needed would be great from you guys.

Let me know what you all think, its only basic anyway :thumb:


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

meant to add in for reference that ive got 14 green 1.5 inch needles for drawing, and 14 blue 1.25 inch for jabbing, i did want blue 1 inch for jabbing as i am doing quads but only realised that they gave me 1.25's when i got home from the chemist, ill still use them but i will leave a bit of the needle out when jabbing, oh and ive got 14 1ml insulin needles for HCG.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Best of luck pal...cycle looks good.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Mate you are gonna growwwww! Looks like a great cycle diet and training. Enjoy.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Only thing i might suggest is perhaps changing one serving of whey for some solid food,eggs or fish maybe...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck mate, have you started yet?


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

cheers guys, and rossy ill take that into consideration thanks


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Good luck mate, have you started yet?


As said in the 1st post, first jab and tab Saturday mate


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

It's done, just finished my first jab, I was shaking like mad lol, didn't think I'd be like that at all, I put it in and tried to aspirate but I was shaking too much, so pulled out, and tried again this time I aspirated and there was blood, so I pulled out again, ejected the blood and started again, aspirated this time no blood so slowly injected the 2ml, pulled out and put a wipe on the site and massaged for a few minutes, then done about 2 sets of 20 rep body weight squats, glad it's over now lol, I'm expecting some pain as I was very shakey!!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd neck a couple of ibuprofen if i was you pal...helps alot,first jabs hurt quite a bit the next day!sounds like you had a bit of a mare for a first jab lol....it will get better,i get my lass to aspirate and push the plunger for me and i keep the barrel and needle from moving,works a treat.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

will be following your progress mate  good luck


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. Did you inject I'm the right place? I've done thousands of jabs and hit blood twice! Damn unlucky that mate!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

LukeVTS said:


> Wow. Did you inject I'm the right place? I've done thousands of jabs and hit blood twice! Damn unlucky that mate!


I injected in my upper outer part of my thigh mate, I'm sure it's correct


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations mate! First is always the hardest lol


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

Cycle looks well constructed

And the diet looks pretty solid mate


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

Actually 4 weeks of tbol, imo id increase to at least 6 due to the mildnest of med


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Hope all goes well mate. I've always done my quads about a third of the way up the thigh from the knee. Outer side. That doesn't mean your site is incorrect, just never done it there mate.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

LukeVTS said:


> Hope all goes well mate. I've always done my quads about a third of the way up the thigh from the knee. Outer side. That doesn't mean your site is incorrect, just never done it there mate.


yeah thats where i jabbed mate


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

just an update, had a little bit of a dead leg yesterday from the jab, but today it feels alot better, hardly even sore so happy with that.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

JCMUSCLE said:


> Actually 4 weeks of tbol, imo id increase to at least 6 due to the mildnest of med


i was thinking this actually, ill maybe get some more then and extend to 6 weeks.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

so far nothing to report, obviously its early days, trained shoulders sunday:

shoulder press 10x4

reverse shoulder press 10x4

lateral raises 10x4

cable reverse flys 10x4

face pulls 10x4

Yesterday was just resting, today went for a 30 minute bike ride at 07:00, had approx 70g oats, 50g whey after that, felt lerthargic after the shake, oats do this to me sometimes for some reason.

Chest and tri's tonight after work.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How many days in are you mate?


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> How many days in are you mate?


First jab was on saturday mate, so 4 days in, had 80mg tbol each day too.


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Good luck with this, everything looked solid should have some really decent gains


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Trained chest and tri's last night:

Chest:

Incline DB press warm up 20 x 2, then 10 x 4 working sets

incline BB press 10,8,8,8

Dips machine 10,10,8,8 (bodyweight dips was in use)

Cable cross overs 10,10,10,10

Tri's:

Straight bar push downs 10,10,8,8

Rope push downs 10,10,8 then 10 doing a drop set

Felt nice and pumped, maybe a little more than usual, could just be the tbol at this early stage, diet was spot on yesterday too.

Ill try to keep a log of the weight lifted from now in whilst in the gym cos i forget the exact amount for each set lol


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

still early days yet, did my 2nd jab last saturday, wasnt shakey at all this time, so all went well.

Chest and Tri's tonight


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Welcome to the darkside


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

just had my oats and whey shake, i have this an hour before gym normally, and now feeling very larthargic, this seems to happen alot, any suggestions for a replacement?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

What shake are you using mate? i use the myprotein weight gainer which is basicly just whey, oats & barley doesnt bloat me at all


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

At the moment i have 6 weetabix and a tin of tuna 1.5hr before gym, no tiredness or bloat! G2g!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Using bodybuilding warehouse whey and myprotein oats, its not bloating me i just feel lathargic afterwards


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

My first injectible cycle was Tbol and test enanthate with HCG. I realy rate turinabol, it makes all that protein really stick to your bones.

I like MyProtein whey isolate. Its so pure and white and cheese-free. When you take a scoop, it keeps the shape of the scoop perfectly, you even get an impression of the writing on the scoop before it sinks into the shake.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> My first injectible cycle was Tbol and test enanthate with HCG. I realy rate turinabol, it makes all that protein really stick to your bones.
> 
> I like MyProtein whey isolate. Its so pure and white and cheese-free. When you take a scoop, it keeps the shape of the scoop perfectly, you even get an impression of the writing on the scoop before it sinks into the shake.


well im liking the tbol so far, strength is up and pumps are good, what do you mean "it makes all that protein really stick to your bones"?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have no idea how people can inject!

I had a hep b jab yesterday and my shoulder is sore as fk!

Hope your cycle goes well pal


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Mr-Ponting said:


> I have no idea how people can inject!
> 
> I had a hep b jab yesterday and my shoulder is sore as fk!
> 
> Hope your cycle goes well pal


shoulders always hurt for me, quads all the way.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

havent weighed myself for a bit, but feeling fuller and stronger, got some horrible pumps in my shoulders last friday, guess this is from the tbol, i couldnt move after doing a few sets lol.

let myself down a bit at weekend and went out on friday, then saturday, i must learn to control myself! 

Jabs are going fine, i dont mind doing them now, started my HCG on saturday, 1000ius, 3rd week in!

Chest and Tris tonight..my favourite


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

When u say u went out did u drink? Tbols mild but still liver toxic...


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

MrMike said:


> When u say u went out did u drink? Tbols mild but still liver toxic...


yes mate, had a bout 6 pints, i know its liver toxic, but im sure ill be ok.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Weigh yourself mate.


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

Good luck with your cycle my friend. What are your stats at the mo? Age, height, weight, bf


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

got weighed last night mate, im now 13 stone 6 pounds, heaviest ive ever been  i was 12.10 when i started the course.

Heaviest i have been before was 13.2.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Banditt said:


> Good luck with your cycle my friend. What are your stats at the mo? Age, height, weight, bf


Age: 22

Height: 6ft 2in

Weight: 13.6 st

not sure on bodyfat, i would say maybe 14, i can just see abs at the top when tensing in good light.

Alot of people may think i dont weigh much for my height but when i started back training again (3-4 years ago), i weighed 10.7 st, i used to go out for long weekends not sleeping and hardly eating, and when i did eat it was sh1te that i ate, that has changed so much since 

ive always had a really skinny build, so i was happy to get to 13st natural, and now even more happy im getting past 13st with this cycle


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

chest and tris session was good last night:

incline db press: 32's for 10, 35's for 8, then 37.5's for 8, wanted to heavier but training partner wasnt there, guna go for 40's and more next week 

incline hammer strength press 100 for 8, 125 for 5, 100 for 7

dips bodyweight 10,10,10

french press with ez bar 3 sets of 10-15 (cant remember weight now)

rope push downs 40kg very strict for 10 reps, then drop set using 25kg for 10 reps - (x2)


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

Well it's up2 you when to start no one else. Best of luck and I'll deffo be following this.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Banditt said:


> Well it's up2 you when to start no one else. Best of luck and I'll deffo be following this.


sorry what do you mean? dont get ya


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

You said alot of people don't think you weigh much for your hieght. So I fort you ment they dint think you was ready for cycling.

I wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Banditt said:


> You said alot of people don't think you weigh much for your hieght. So I fort you ment they dint think you was ready for cycling.
> 
> I wasn't clear enough.


oooh right, yer i know what your saying now, thanks mate


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

back and bi's last night:

2 warm up sets - assisted pull ups

lat pull downs 50 for 12, 70 for 8, 75 for 6

iso lat front pull down (palms down grip) 60 for 10, 60 for 10, 80 for 6, 60 for 8

hammer strength row machine 60 for 10, 80 for 8, 80 for 6

deadlifts 100 for 10, 100 for 8, 100 for 6 (would of gone heavier on these but i had to do them last as it was taken, and i was fooked from the other excercises)

preacher curls with ez bar 30 for 8, 40 for 4 (bi's were gone from back already)

db alternate hammers 14's for 10, drop set to 10's for 6 x2

straight bar cable curls 35 for 10, 30 for 10

struggled with the bicep exercises and they were really worked from the back exercises, by the end my bi's felt like they were guna explode, really liking the pumps of tbol!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

legs last night, still taking it easyish because of my knee operation:

leg extension 20 reps x2 warm up

squats 75kg for 10, 75kg for 8, 100kg for 5

hack squats 50kg for 10 x 2 (this made my knee feel a bit weird so took it very steady)

leg extension 60kg for 12, 75kg for 10, 75kg for 8, 75kg for 8

machine leg curls 60kg for 12, 60kg for 10, 75kg for 8, 75kg for 8

standing machin calf raises (machine doesnt have what weight is on each stack) 12,10,10,10


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

chest last night:

DB incline press, 20 reps warm up, 32's for 12, 35's for 10, 35's for 8, 40's for 6

flat BB bench press, 75kg for 10, 95kg for 8, 105kg for 6, 105kg for 5

Dips bodyweight 12 reps x3

cable flyes 3 sets of 10

rope pushdowns 3x10 strict 50kg


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

left nipple is a bit sore and sensitive and im on 0.5 astra zenica adex (pharma) EOD, i dont really have enough of these to up the dose, but have about 20 bd.eu adex, so ive started having 0.5mg of the bd.eu adex inbetween the pharma adex.....see how i get on, but from what ive read bd.eu adex is very underdosed, so im open to suggestions

I already have existing gyno, a lump underneath each nipple


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

perhaps grab some tamoxifen if there's already some existing gyno incase the armidex doesnt quite cut it?


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

i already have some tamoxifen but your not supposed to run it with adex as its counter productive from what ive read, pain seems to have gone anyway, it seems to come and go, will see how i am this week.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

up the adex dose to 1mg EOD and see if that helps

adex isnt my prefered choice of AI enyway, has always been aromasin

switch to tamoxifen after youve emptied your supply of adex, unless buying more


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

JCMUSCLE said:


> up the adex dose to 1mg EOD and see if that helps
> 
> adex isnt my prefered choice of AI enyway, has always been aromasin
> 
> switch to tamoxifen after youve emptied your supply of adex, unless buying more


thanks for the reply mate, i would buy some more adex but cant afford it at the minute tbh, i have plenty of nolva so think i will go with this.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

got weighed again last night, im now 13.12, so thats a total of 16 pounds ive gained so far, nearly 6 weeks in 

tbol stopped a week and half ago.

have been using 1000iu hcg a week from week 3, balls havent shrunk at all.

very happy with the cycle so far


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

U da man


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep up the good work mate your doing well.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Just noticed this. You started cycle the same day as me. Up 12lbs, but had bunk dbol to start. Test has just kicked in, strength is way up.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

ant been online for a bit, working away last week and didnt managed to get in the gym, well p1ssed off, diet was ****e as well  not used to working away so routine of eating was totally fcucked up, O well back at it this week, lots of hard eating and gym


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

chest and tris last night, knew it wasnt going to be a good workout, diet was good but the week off seems to have caused me to lose some strength, still got a good pumps though.

back and bi's tonight.


----------

